# Race results from greg southside raceway sat april 11 2015



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

Race results
fcr,s

1st john s 165 laps
2nd jon 163
3rd kerry 163
4th bruce 160
5th greg 159
6th rick s 158
7th darrell 158
8th rod 156
9th corky 148
10th russ 147
11th jeff 144

indy cars

1st john s 178
2nd kerry 174
3rd jon 173
4th russ 167
5th darrell 166
6th jeff 164
7th bruce 157
8th rod 139
9th corky 99

flexi,s 

1st kerry 189
2nd gerg 187
3rd darrell 187
4th john s 183
5th rick 178
6th rod 177
7th bruce 175
8th corky 174
9th russ 173
10th jon 172


hard body fcr,s

1st rick s 141
2nd rod 134
3rd bruce 129
4th jon 121
5th russ 121
6th darrell 115
7th john s 86

results for saturday april 11th 2015.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Who's that new guy, Gerg, in the flexis? Must be pretty good!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I raced with Gerg before he is real fast!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

its time to get some fast drivers he he.


----------

